# Sore Neck! Chiropractors n neck pros in Cardiff?



## Riklet (Apr 23, 2010)

As the title says, got loads of neck and shoulder tension, weird nerve feelings and just general massive pressure which goes from uncomfortable to painful and is fucking with typing and other stuff which I NEED to be doing (particularly for university work)

Anyone used anywhere they'd recommend? I've not been to my GP yet, was planning on just finding something directly.  Massage helps but the tension feels quite deep and it doesn't quite get there sadly.  I'm open to anything really, including being at the mercy of a new age quack  

Bah I am too young for a "gammy neck"! Thanks peoples.


----------



## rhod (Apr 23, 2010)

My partner went to a chiropractor in Charles Street that was good. Not sure what it's called - it's opposite the ex-servicemans' club, a few doors down from that trendy little furniture shop.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 24, 2010)

John Mullins
33 The Parade
Cardiff
CF24 3AD
Tel: 02920482682

I've been to John a few times in the past, and he's very good.  He's an osteopath rather than chiropractor.  used to charge me £20-25 a session.  Not sure of his rates now though as haven't been to him for a few years, which is a good sign, right?


----------



## Riklet (Apr 26, 2010)

Very good sign! thanks very much, will look into both of 'em this week, I have lots of writing to be doing and having a tense as fuck sore neck and shoulder isn't helping for shit


----------



## Riklet (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahhh he was a right good bloke John Mullins, really sorted my back out, my ribs had moved out of place and were sticking into my shoulder nerve/muscle n generally causing me grief.  He was really good in explaining what he was doing, what had happened, what areas affected what n the like... hmm he's upped his prices to £35 but money well spent imo! My back, neck n shoulder are feeling SO much better -- my body was all off cos of the rib movement so all the things that have been sore and shit to do for weeks have been pretty great to do again.  Been working out n gone swimming.

Hopefully I wont have to go back ha.  Cheers for the suggestion anyway


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2010)

If you do go back, see how often you can slip the word "bogus" into the conversation


----------



## Riklet (May 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> If you do go back, see how often you can slip the word "bogus" into the conversation



Heh/huh/wut? Just for a wind up..?

Bogus as in osteopathy is "bogus"? He personally is bogus? I'm bogus? 

Hmm, presuming the former, and tbh i'd rather judge it by my own experiences like, not being able to write properly and do half the stuff you need to is no fucking fun if you're constantly getting electric-acid nerve and muscle tension n soreness.  "Cool story bro" indeed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2010)

So where had your ribs moved to so they were "out of place" ?


----------



## Riklet (May 1, 2010)

Lol, oh God, some of you are such cynical bastards!

If i can actually physically see one leg being a bit longer than the other cos my pelvis has got twisted and this has worked its way all the way up to my neck, then have them snapped n moved back in front of me, n feel (plus see) the difference in my entire body.... what's the point in trusting le grumps on U75.   Afaik my ribs had moved slightly up on my right side but the main stress was the top one pushing into muscle n my body adapting to it rather than doing much to fix it.  Thread purpose served but cheers for making it amusing until the end!

I didn't go and get energy healing done like, wtf is an "acceptable" outlet for soreness then...? Spit and prayers?


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 2, 2010)

Glad it went well.  He's a sound feller.  He roasts coffee at home with a little convection roaster.  Interesting feller.


----------



## felixthecat (May 2, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Ahhh he was a right good bloke John Mullins, really sorted my back out, my ribs had moved out of place and were sticking into my shoulder nerve/muscle n generally causing me grief.  He was really good in explaining what he was doing, what had happened, what areas affected what n the like... hmm he's upped his prices to £35 but money well spent imo! My back, neck n shoulder are feeling SO much better -- my body was all off cos of the rib movement so all the things that have been sore and shit to do for weeks have been pretty great to do again.  Been working out n gone swimming.
> 
> Hopefully I wont have to go back ha.  Cheers for the suggestion anyway



Good. Glad you went to an osteo and not a chiropractor. 

Btw fridgey, upper ribs can move at the joint with the spine and get stuck in a slightly rotated position. Gives rise to shoulder and  and upper back pain and can be fixed by manipulation. I see them occasionally at work  - you have to shove the wretched thing from an angle  and it gives a nice satisfying click et voila! Pain massively reduced and patient thinks you are wonderful.


----------



## felixthecat (May 2, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> John Mullins
> 33 The Parade
> Cardiff
> CF24 3AD
> Tel: 02920482682



I'll keep this info if you don't mind. I do sometimes advise pts to find an osteopath (cos they're the manipulation experts and I'm not) and he would be reasonably localish.


----------



## Shevek (May 2, 2010)

alexander technique


----------



## fogbat (May 4, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Heh/huh/wut? Just for a wind up..?
> 
> Bogus as in osteopathy is "bogus"? He personally is bogus? I'm bogus?
> 
> Hmm, presuming the former, and tbh i'd rather judge it by my own experiences like, not being able to write properly and do half the stuff you need to is no fucking fun if you're constantly getting electric-acid nerve and muscle tension n soreness.  "Cool story bro" indeed.



Google British Chiropractic Association and Simon Singh.

I imagine that merely hearing the word "bogus" makes chiropractors twitch at the moment


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 4, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> I'll keep this info if you don't mind. I do sometimes advise pts to find an osteopath (cos they're the manipulation experts and I'm not) and he would be reasonably localish.



Fire away!


----------

